# Waxstock haul pics



## -Kev-

So, as i was unable to go this year - hope to do so next year as i've been out of detailing for a while for various reasons.. Lets see what goodies you all picked up today


----------



## BoroDave74

Waxes from Waxstock. Who'd have thought it!


----------



## macca666

Dave from your Insta posts I can't believe that's all you bought. :lol:


----------



## Simz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad

A small haul in comparison to last year got everything I wanted and stuck to my budget which was quite small compared to others I think









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate

I haven't seen any of the DW wax specials yet??

Simz, I love the obsession wax jumper 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simz

Sicskate said:


> I haven't seen any of the DW wax specials yet??
> 
> Simz, I love the obsession wax jumper
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


It's a hoody mate and thank you, distinct lack of swirl police though and I was there until 1515

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

Simz said:


> It's a hoody mate and thank you, distinct lack of swirl police though and I was there until 1515
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gutted they weren't there today  but seeing you made up for it instead bud:lol::lol:


----------



## dchapman88

Quite happy with what u bought, 
Enough to tide me over









Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Simz

chongo said:


> Gutted they weren't there today  but seeing you made up for it instead bud:lol::lol:


Haha nice one mate, the pleasure was all mine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noddy r32

BoroDave74 said:


> Waxes from Waxstock. Who'd have thought it!


Hi has nanolex released a hybrid wax


----------



## MDC250

noddy r32 said:


> Hi has nanolex released a hybrid wax


Think I read that they are doing 500 pots, don't quote me


----------



## noddy r32

MDC250 said:


> Think I read that they are doing 500 pots, don't quote me


Hi do you know where you can purchase from :thumb:


----------



## BoroDave74

100 for sale at Waxstock, I assume the other 400 will go on the website, but not on there yet.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

I'll post mine tomorrow once the enemy goes out and I can sneak the goodies in :lol:


----------



## Dizzy007

dchapman88 said:


> Quite happy with what u bought,
> Enough to tide me over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


My haul just don't tell the wife









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## noddy r32

LewisChadwick7 said:


> I'll post mine tomorrow once the enemy goes out and I can sneak the goodies in :lol:


I like your thinking :lol: :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

noddy r32 said:


> I like your thinking :lol: :thumb:


I usually blag her and tell her I've won them or been sent to them test but she knows where I've been so I'm screwed today :lol: :lol:


----------



## noddy r32

Yes I do the same leave them in the boot until the coast is clear :lol:


----------



## CooperVTR

Came in under what I budgeted for as well so pleased with that.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Danjc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely didn't have a hand in you getting midnight....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

This is mine, quite possibly pushed the boat out!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

Hereisphilly said:


> Definitely didn't have a hand in you getting midnight....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Bull**** mate :lol: I gave in far to easy though :thumb:


----------



## lemansblue92

noddy r32 said:


> Yes I do the same leave them in the boot until the coast is clear :lol:


Casually strolling in with a bag containing the waxstock programme and one single purchase, then making a quick dash to the car later to unload the entire haul :lol:


----------



## bazz

some lovley stuff people have got and I must put this on my calendar for next year me thinks


----------



## nbray67

Forgot to buy the AF Hog Hair brushes at £20!!!

Doh!


----------



## chrisgreen

Here's my Waxstock 2017 haul. Would have been a bit more, but I gave up on the brushes, spray bottles and bag I was going to buy at Autobrite due to the enormous queues.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leeandfay

Thats a cracking load of hauls there folks :thumb:

Makes me wanna buy stuff pmsl


----------



## Jonnybbad

chrisgreen said:


> Here's my Waxstock 2017 haul. Would have been a bit more, but I gave up on the brushes, spray bottles and bag I was going to buy at Autobrite due to the enormous queues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gave up with autobrite after visiting them twice with the queues being so long and bought similar brushes from Sam's detailing in the end

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Will be posting my haul in the coming days, got a full on busy week coming so I'll have to hold fire for now, lovely goodies bought so far from those above this post. :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Hereisphilly said:


> This is mine, quite possibly pushed the boat out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Nice goodies you bought phil, it's been a real pleasure to meet you today.


----------



## k1ngf1sher

First visit to Waxstock... got carried away with so many things to buy! had to tell my girlfriend half are freebies


----------



## JMorty

Already posted somewhere else but...









Just some essentials really.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Quite a restrained purchase from myself but bought bits I 'needed' :lol: there was a few bits I wish I'd have picked up though


----------



## Fairley_46

Reckon, in a few weeks there could be a few products in the personal sales section ha.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Fairley_46 said:


> Reckon, in a few weeks there could be a few products in the personal sales section ha.


Post waxstock is great for beefing up collections at knock down prices 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntoboy

All I picked up was some free blue carpet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simz

I don't and never will understand why you lot don't tell your better halves what you have spent, you all run round hiding things and being sneaky, it is wrong and not a good basis for a relationship you should all grow a pair and do what I do and tell the truth........ Honestly I do, I said my obsession wax hoodie was a freebie for being such a good customer which it wasn't but she will never know and the wax was buy one get one free, the gloves were for helping somebody with there stand and the detail spray was off the tombola !!!! Ok Ok I'm just as bad do what you like x x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Here is my treasure trove, just what the doctor ordered. Never herd of carspunk so I'm keen to see what this product can do.


----------



## Simz

CS were there last year but I don't like the ****y double glazing sales approach, I may be missing out but I'll risk it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Simz said:


> CS were there last year but I don't like the ****y double glazing sales approach, I may be missing out but I'll risk it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amen to this simz! I never actually stopped at the stand but over heard one of them giving the sales talk to someone and I actually cringed


----------



## Jue

My few bits & bobs


----------



## Nick-ST

Only bought a few bits myself so not going to bother posting up a pic. I did however see someone walking out with a sack barrow loaded up with many big 5 litre drums of various products. Was it anyone from on here?


----------



## Jue

Looks like I need to learn how to use Imgur


----------



## Jue

so I got it working but the picture is huuuugggggeee


----------



## chrisgreen

Jue said:


> http://imgur.com/GLpia


Try again - still not working.

Also, try a different photo hosting site - I recommend Flickr.


----------



## macca666

chrisgreen said:


> Try again - still not working.
> 
> Also, try a different photo hosting site - I recommend Flickr.


No need to. Imgur is decent but you need to post the bbcode and it'll add the image to the thread instead of a link.


----------



## Pittsy

Was very restrained, could have been alot worse


----------



## PaulWT

Wish we could of made it along guys. Looks like you all had a ball tho. So jealous of all the nice goodies you all picked up! 

Cheers 
Paul

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

Here's mine.



Gonz.


----------



## Simz

That creeper is brill, had mine 2/3 years now and used it lots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

Glad to hear it's lasting. 

Gonz.


----------

